# list disk geometry of a unmounted device in mac



## yogish (Jun 21, 2008)

how to list information (like sector size ,block size,...) of a unmounted device in mac ?
Is there any sample code for same?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 21, 2008)

Wouldn't this be better asked in the Programming section of this website?


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 21, 2008)

Let me transfer this a second time then... this was first in the faq&howto section where it belongs even less than Mac OS X & software.


----------

